# Concrete Ships 12/09/07



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

Here's some more pix of the action and in-action (on my part) of the Concrete Ships.....

Tug got into 'em, which is better than a "Skunk" 
























































There were quite a few boats out there, but mostly respectful, except for one guy that got the finger.


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Dood, if we ever get together I'm gonna be on you like white on rice 

Mind if I ask if you were usin' plugs or eels? . . . b/c if it's eels, there ain't no way I'm catchin' chit cause I ain't gettin' near those nasty critters.


----------



## Justfshn (Nov 22, 2007)

thats a nice fish and pics too. i bet that fish took him for a nice ride in that yak.


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

fingersandclaws said:


> Dood, if we ever get together I'm gonna be on you like white on rice
> 
> Mind if I ask if you were usin' plugs or eels? . . . b/c if it's eels, there ain't no way I'm catchin' chit cause I ain't gettin' near those nasty critters.


Sorry F&C, it was eels. Just grab one w/ a rag and spin around 3 times. It disorients them and they don't squirm...


----------



## jhmorgan (May 16, 2007)

There are several different ways to keep eels alive that make them not so "lively" when handling...the good thing about the eels is that they are very hardy, and even if they are well behaved on the boat/yak/shore, as soon as they hit the water, they spring back to life


----------



## Grommet (May 16, 2005)

Trick for eels: Get some cheapy sandwich bags, put one eel per bag. When it's time, force his head in the corner, hook him, pull through the plastic. The bag have to be bottom of the barrell, good ones are tough to pull through. No slime, minimal twisting.


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

It looks like I missed ya'll by a day. It was a sea of boats on Saturday.

I'm going to have to give eels a try, next time.


----------



## Ian (Nov 28, 2007)

nice fish,


----------

